# Who regularly carries tolex and/or speaker grill cloth in the GTA?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That is, someone who has it in stock, as opposed to someone who could order it in for you.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, it's not GTA (is Winnipeg) but steamcomusic.com does carry cloth in stock. http://steamcomusic.com/catalog/tolex

Disclaimer: My brother, but I have no financial interest in the co.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks. Filed away for future reference.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I have some rolls of tolex and grillcloth Mark.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well THAT's a whole lot easier and less aggravating than driving around Toronto!


----------

